# WTB hideaway headlights for a '69



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

does anybody know where to get Hideaway headlights for a '69?
is it simply covers over the existing lights or is the entire thing different?

edit.
I found entire conversion at Ames but for the $1225 they want, forget it.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for some used parts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There are A LOT of different parts involved....grills, actuators, ignition switch, vacuum can, vacuum hoses, mounting brackets, and probably more......$1225 for a complete conversion kit in new condition dosen't sound too bad. Eric


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

Eric Animal is right except for the ignition switch.
He probably meant head light switch.


----------

